# Buy 1 Get 1 Free Liquids @ Elite Peptides



## SuperLift (Oct 27, 2014)

Check out some select Buy 1 Get 1 Free offers they have at www.elitepeptides.com/research-liquids


They have about 5 or so that are BOGO.

Plus most ALL peps are BOGO


----------



## SuperLift (Nov 2, 2014)

that tadalafil! omg lol


----------



## BoatsN'Hoes (Dec 11, 2014)

You guys gonna have any Xmas deals?


----------



## SuperLift (Dec 11, 2014)

x2   on the lookout for those xmas deals!  Maybe we can talk him into "buy 1 get 1" for all the chems too!  lol


----------



## BoatsN'Hoes (Dec 11, 2014)

Fingers crossed!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Upolkinsuct (Dec 19, 2014)

Also curious on Any Christmas deals as I am interested in doing some peptide research for the first time.


----------

